# Widget météo capricieux



## ATRus747 (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, il semble que mon widget météo ait un petit problème : je cherche à obtenir la météo à Lausanne. Je rentre donc "Lausanne" dans le champ City. Le widget trouve bien la ville et me la valide automatiquement, mais quand le clique sur Done pour revenir aux prévisions, la ville n'est pas changée... Alors que quand je retourne dans les options c'est bien la bonne ville dans le champ pré-cité. Où serait donc le problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de tester et j'ai le même comportement pour Lausanne... alors que ça fonctionne bien avec d'autres villes

Une action anti-suisses sans doute...


----------



## ATRus747 (24 Octobre 2011)

Pas sûr, j'ai essayé avec Genève, par exemple et là, ça fonctionne. Mais ça bloque aussi avec d'autres villes, pas forcément en Suisse.

P.S. : Je ne suis pas suisse, je voulais avoir la météo de cette ville parce que j'y vais en déplacement quelques jours...


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Je viens de tester et j'ai le même comportement pour Lausanne... alors que ça fonctionne bien avec d'autres villes
> 
> Une action anti-suisses sans doute...





ATRus747 a dit:


> P.S. : Je ne suis pas suisse, je voulais avoir la météo de cette ville parce que j'y vais en déplacement quelques jours...


Personne n'est parfait. ^^
 ====> Lausanne


----------



## ATRus747 (24 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Personne n'est parfait. ^^
> ====> Lausanne



subsole, l'idée c'était justement de pouvoir accéder à la météo rapidement, sans passer par un site internet...


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2011)

ATRus747 a dit:


> subsole, l'idée c'était justement de pouvoir accéder à la météo rapidement, sans passer par un site internet...


Ah, rapidement, ok. ^^
Depuis 19h05 tu aurais consulté le météo 50 fois.
Pour information: le _widget météo_ se connecte sur un site qui ne semble pas en forme en ce moment.
Alors, soit tu attends le retour de la grenouille (celle qui habite dans le widget météo), soit tu gagnes un peu de de temps pour voir le temps et tu passes par un autre site. 

En attendant, tu peux mettre le site météo dans tes signets.


----------



## ATRus747 (24 Octobre 2011)

Ah oui, p'tite question à 5 francs (suisses, évidemment ) : j'ai remarqué que j'arrivais bien à avoir la météo de Lausanne sur l'appli météo de l'iPhone. Est-ce le même fournisseur de données ?


----------



## Nyrvan (30 Octobre 2011)

Même chose pour moi. Si je met Montreux ou Fribourg, cela marche sans soucis mais Lausanne, mon mac veut pas. Alors que sur l'iPhone, cela fonctionne sans soucis.


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2011)

Ca y est.... le widget meteo accepte Lausanne chez moi.

Chez vous aussi?


----------



## Poupa1er (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Le mien n'acceptai plus rien du tout depuis plus d'une semaine !!!!!
aujourd'hui c'est reparti tout seul !!!

merchi môcoup je sée pas ki :love::love::love:

Ce Widget me semble bien capricieux, n'y aurait-il pas eu une mise à jour sournoise ????


----------

